
Ask HN: Is there a comprehensive solar panel comparison tool? - dhruvkar
Is there a tool for comparing all the different solar panels out there for wattage, physical dimensions, price, technology (mono&#x2F;poly), weight etc.?<p>Most searches show up with a solar calculator, which is not what I&#x27;m looking for.<p>This is for a DIY project for a van.
======
nlnlnl
[https://www.zonnepanelen.net/test-live-verschillende-
merken/](https://www.zonnepanelen.net/test-live-verschillende-merken/)

~~~
dhruvkar
thanks.

------
F_r_k
I usually search by EUR/Wp if space is not an issue. Else, by efficiency (like
for your van)

~~~
dhruvkar
where do you search?

